# 1st Cycle Ever - Sustanon  250



## isiroletti (Mar 28, 2011)

(BEFORE YOU READ OR REPLY) - PLEASE!!! BE VERY SPECIFIC IN YOUR ANSWER AND REPLIES, THIS IS A SERIOUS MATTER. GIVE AS MUCH DETAILS AS POSSIBLE.

Hey guys this is my first cycle ever, obviously. 



Age- 20

Weight and Body Fat... 145LBS and 3% or 4%

Started AGAIN 2 weeks ago, I had stopped for a year, I WILL not stop again! Working out every day two hours (Except for Sun, I have a  detailed work out schedule and routine)  

I have NEVER done ANY type of cycle.

My Diet- 2 Protein Shakes of 16oz/ Mixed with Milk with high Daily Cal count. 

Vitamins -Already started taking 2x 1000Mg of Vitamin C (Preparing for the FLU.)


I have 10x apms of Sustanon 250- Organon and 10x 3ML-23G1 needles.


My Goals- 15lbs or maybe 25lbs ( Unlikely ) but yea.


My Questions... =)


1) How much should i inject and how often?

- I was told two injections a week 1 amp each, Tuesdays and Fridays. To inject in the glutes switching from side to side after each injection.


2) When Should i inject?
-How long Before workout, 


3) Do the muscles your working that day take a greater effect or does the drug span over time and workouts?


5) At what depth should i inject?


6) How will it affect my emotions and Actions? 
-Im trying to save the relationship i have with my girlfriend , last thing i need is to start acting weird or feminine. 


7) I already have an anger problem, will this put me over the edge?


8) WHO has had any negative side effects with Organon- Sustanon 250? 
-(PLEASE let me know what dosage you were taking and how often? )


9) And HOW if possible can i avoid the side effects?


10) What should i do to MAXIMIZE my muscle gains ?


THANK YOU for taking the time to read my topic, pleading for help. And to those who reply thanks for inputing your knowledge and information.


----------



## isiroletti (Mar 28, 2011)

already read the stickys above and i know i should avoid AAS/PHs until mid 20s, but im getting to the point of desperation i need BIG gains FAST, even if it has some risks, BTW 

What would be the risks of taking AAS at 20?

I already stopped growing i dont see any more changes...


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 28, 2011)

too young dude


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2011)

Too young? Maybe

Too Unknowledgable? Yes


----------



## isiroletti (Mar 28, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Too young? Maybe
> 
> Too Unknowledgable? Yes


Young- Yea
Unknowledgable- Yea

Did i ask for an opinion- No.

 I asked for answers to those 10 simple questions. Just seeking more feedback dude, if you guys could stop judging and just answer the questions i would greatly appreciate it. Thats what i'm here for, answers. From experienced members like yourself and others.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 28, 2011)

I did them at that age, test, deca, and dbol... Huge mistake, fucked up my natural levels for a long time. Eat live a monster and lift like an animal and you will grow.... The last thing your young and still growing body needs is 'chemical supplementation'. Good luck kid


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Mar 28, 2011)

Def to young bro. But... You are asking all the right questions... Go to the diet section. Dial in your diet. I mean perfect. Eat to gain. Your natty test levels are thru the roof right now If you eat sleep and train right you would be completely amazed at what your body will do. In the mean time... Get familiar with these baords and become an expert. You might find that after reading up and truely investigating all this that you dont want or need them. But at the very least you will be educated and have a better understanding of the risks/rewards. Dont wreck yourself bud!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 28, 2011)

If you are 145 at 3% I'd be heading to the emergent room boy you only have a couple hrs to live!!!!! Get going!!!


----------



## GMO (Mar 28, 2011)

yurpimpdaddi said:


> Def to young bro. But... You are asking all the right questions... Go to the diet section. Dial in your diet. I mean perfect. Eat to gain. Your natty test levels are thru the roof right now If you eat sleep and train right you would be completely amazed at what your body will do. In the mean time... Get familiar with these baords and become an expert. You might find that after reading up and truely investigating all this that you dont want or need them. But at the very least you will be educated and have a better understanding of the risks/rewards. Dont wreck yourself bud!



+1

Also post your training routine in the Training forum.  If you are only 145lbs, you are not eating and training properly to begin with.  That coupled with the fact that you are only 20 is a train wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 28, 2011)

As others have said, get a better diet down man....How tall are you?

How do you expect to keep gains you made when you come off if you are only sitting at 145 now?  Your diet must be lacking somewhere.  For me, when I come off, it is always hardest to keep onto the weight gained from a cycle.  What are your reasons for wanting to start so young?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 28, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> As others have said, get a better diet down man....How tall are you?
> 
> How do you expect to keep gains you made when you come off if you are only sitting at 145 now?  Your diet must be lacking somewhere.  For me, when I come off, it is always hardest to keep onto the weight gained from a cycle.  What are your reasons for wanting to start so young?



He's 145


----------



## BigBird (Mar 28, 2011)

There's a big differnce between 5'6" 145 vs. 6'2" 145lbs. Either way, he should build more of a solid foundation naturally for another 3 years and research/study aas topics.

To top it off, he doesn't have enough Sustanon anyway and E3D is not ideal for pinning with the wacky esters in Sust.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 28, 2011)

BigBird said:


> There's a big differnce between 5'6" 145 vs. 6'2" 145lbs. Either way, he should build more of a solid foundation naturally for another 3 years and research/study aas topics.
> 
> To top it off, he doesn't have enough Sustanon anyway and E3D is not ideal for pinning with the wacky esters in Sust.



I run Sus every three days and I've been very successful with it. Not everyone follows the more is better rules. But good point on the height to weight thing my bad.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 28, 2011)

isiroletti need to spend more time reading, training and eating bro.  Also you just started back to the gym after a year off and you want to hop on gear?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

You have many issues that need to be addressed first.  Your training, diet, and nutrition obviously are not where they need to be.  You are unknowledged in AAS.  You are too young.  How long have you trained naturally?  Sounds to me that you are looking for a magic supplement to give you muscles when all you need is a good diet of food and hard time put in the gym.  I can not advocate that you use AAS because you are obviously not ready,  Also would like to see a picture if your bodyfat is that low.  THat is impressive even for  a skinny guy.  Listen to some of the advice these guys said about how your natty test can do impressive things at your age.  You don't want to mess that up.  Your endocrine system is not fully developed yet.  Hang in there and figure out what you are missing and I bet with hard work you can make it to 180 lbs on your own.  Keep learning on the boards and you will be ready before long.  Stick in there.


----------



## damage (Mar 28, 2011)

If you run a cycle, your endocrine system *will* get fucked up and you *will* end up needing to be on Test injections (HRT) for the rest of your life.

If this doesnt happen, then your endocrine system *will* get fucked up and you *may *end up needing to be on Test injections (HRT) for the rest of your life.

You might get lucky and escape with minimal effects, but you wont know for sure until years down the road at which point you would be stuck with weekly doctor visits or worse.. You could run across the freeway and not get hit by a car but its still a stupid thing to do.

Scare tactics, maybe..........but theres a very good chance you'll be screwed up after this cycle. Please dont do it. 

I hope I was _specific_ and _detailed_ enough. cheers. Keep training.


----------



## strategos14 (Mar 28, 2011)

20 is too young but i did a lame half ass "cycle" of deca at that age and i didn't know shit and had nobody to ask. 

1) id do sust 3 times a wk do to the short esters and if i were you i wouldn't do 500mg a wk. you should do like 300 or 400. that's all you'll need. don't overdo it. i don't and always see good results and no sides. twice a wk shouldn't be a problem either at that dose.
2)doesn't really matter in the long run but i like to try a couple hours or so before. and since your glutes will be new to this, don't do squats and shit that day
3)no. don't change up your workouts around your pinning. just worry about kickin ass in the gym
5)generally one and a half inch pins should be used in the glute but at 145lbs, that might go right through you. one inch should be fine.
6)if your a prick off gear then you'll be a prick on gear. you might notice yourself being a bit more emotional but nothing real abnormal. don't use it as an excuse to act like an ass. it won't effect you like the USA tv movies say it will. though if you don't have proper PCT then your libido will crash for a while after you stop
7)every 20yr old thinks they have an anger problem. it's called being insecure. just man and handle your shit. but if you can't, sust sure won't help
8)a little bloat and redness of face and skin at 400mg a wk spread out over 3 pins a wk. drink at least a half gallon of water a day and don't binge drink. a-dex helps as well
9)look to answer 8. and get some nolva for pct if ya can. better safe than sorry
10)eat a ton of protein. don't overtrain but always train till failure. pay more attention to technique than you do to how much weight your "lifting" and don't neglect some body parts cus you wanna do extra benching and curling


----------

